

Say hello to Spotify Apps - Stuk
http://www.spotify.com/uk/blog/archives/2011/11/30/say-hello-to-spotify-apps/

======
Stuk
This looks to be damn cool. Looking at the docs[1][2] it's now possible to
create a Spotify remote control (e.g. control PC from a phone) using the
native client. Thinking about it, it's probably also possible to sync two
Spotify players on different computers, although they would have to be using
different accounts...

It would have been nice if the manifest.json used the Chrome extensions format
rather than creating yet another one, but otherwise the developers should be
congratulated on using plenty of HTML5 stuff, and what also looks like
CommonJS modules.

I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of this!

[1] [http://developer.spotify.com/download/spotify-apps-
api/tutor...](http://developer.spotify.com/download/spotify-apps-
api/tutorial/) [2] [http://developer.spotify.com/download/spotify-apps-
api/refer...](http://developer.spotify.com/download/spotify-apps-
api/reference/)

